# tools to have as an apprentice



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

Hola!

I'm still in school but wanting to make sure I'll have everything I need once I Start working. 

I checked the tool thread and couldn't find a similar topic, so here I am!










other things in my tool bag: a tape measurer, multimeter, channel locks, multitude of tape colours, note pad, gloves, and i'm currently waiting on another knipex/wera order to get needle nose pliers and some control screw drivers. There might be other stuff I'm forgetting to mention :glasses:

Am I missing anything? I rather be over prepared than anything. 

Thanks!


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

Oh, and my drill. I have a drill. hahaha


----------



## NorCalChico (Sep 29, 2017)

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/dicount-zoro-com-tools-249185/

May help if you need more


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

NorCalChico said:


> http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/dicount-zoro-com-tools-249185/
> 
> May help if you need more


oh thanks! I must have not used the search properly


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm seeing a trend away from employers allowing the use of knives. Sorta seems weird to an electrician, though. Sorta like forgetting to put your pants on.


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

MDShunk said:


> I'm seeing a trend away from employers allowing the use of knives. Sorta seems weird to an electrician, though. Sorta like forgetting to put your pants on.


As in they're not wanting you to have a knife?


----------



## NorCalChico (Sep 29, 2017)

MDShunk said:


> I'm seeing a trend away from employers allowing the use of knives. Sorta seems weird to an electrician, though. Sorta like forgetting to put your pants on.


"knife" is so vague; What kind of knife do you think an apprentice should need? I have a milwaukee gravity fed knife that I love, but I miss my mixed blades.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Martine said:


> As in they're not wanting you to have a knife?


You may not bump into this yourself, but there's a clear trend toward a prohibition against knives. Cut injuries. Some require you to wear a kevlar or similar cut proof glove on the off hand while you're using a knife, since a reasonable person knows that some tasks can only be completed with a knife since the tool makers haven't caught up with knife rules with new safer gadgets.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

NorCalChico said:


> "knife" is so vague; What kind of knife do you think an apprentice should need? I have a milwaukee gravity fed knife that I love, but I miss my mixed blades.


I'm not sure I agree that a "knife" is a vague term. I think everyone knows what a knife is. I've used a Stanley 99 for my whole life, purt near. The apprentice chick has a cable splicers knife in her pic, which she'll quickly tire of sharpening. I was giving her the head's up that she shouldn't be surprised if now, or in the near future, she's prohibited from using a knife as part of employment.


----------



## NorCalChico (Sep 29, 2017)

MDShunk said:


> I'm not sure I agree that a "knife" is a vague term. I think everyone knows what a knife is. I've used a Stanley 99 for my whole life, purt near. The apprentice chick has a cable splicers knife in her pic, which she'll quickly tire of sharpening. I was giving her the head's up that she shouldn't be surprised if now, or in the near future, she's prohibited from using a knife as part of employment.


My gravity fed milwaukee blade maybe considered a "knife", and I would disagree. 

I have many knifes for many different uses. e.g: Cutting bread, cheese, meat, wires, boxes, skin, glass, wood/metal. Should I need a soft knife or a hardened? Strait or serrated? fixed or folding?

I suppose I'm just upset someone would prohibit her from using a tool.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Chico, I was just giving a heads up- half to her/half to the rest of the tradesmen about a trend I see. Clearly I've plucked something in you that causes you to want to debate what is and is not a knife. If it has a blade, and it's sharp, and you use it in your hand, it's a knife. Doesn't matter the construction style or its intended use. If you worked for a company with stricter knife safety rules, the safety man would tune you up in a hurry if you wanted to have a juvenile debate over what a knife is. I'm not saying I support or disprove of these knife rules coming down the pike- just saying they're coming- if you're not working under similar rules already. Either no knives or cut proof gloves if you're using one. The other option is to look over both shoulders and do what you've always done. lol.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Trying to get back on track- I support what's in your kit for the most part, but I'd discourage you from buying "supplies", like tape. Save your dough. I don't see anything like a "beater screwdriver". You need a sturdy straight screwdriver you can rap on with your pliers or hammer, but not a nice one like your Wiha's. Something your intend to use a combination punch, chisel, locknut driver, prybar- intended to be abused from the get. Probably need a hammer of some sort. 16-oz rip hammer generally does the trick for resi and most commercial.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MDShunk said:


> I'm seeing a trend away from employers allowing the use of knives. Sorta seems weird to an electrician, though. Sorta like forgetting to put your pants on.


I have one site I service where they don't allow knives, it's part of the safety nazi movement. 

Another place, a warehouse, doesn't allow the employees to use fixed blade knives, the utility knives they use have retractable blades with a spring so you have to push the button forward while we're using it. 

Fortunately my diplomatic immunity exempts me from these restrictions.


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

I was one of the few people in my class who started their tool collection while still in trade school. I think what you'll find is that you're probably way more prepared than your peers, you'd be surprised how hesitant people are to investing in something they'll have to buy eventually.

On one hand, my experience was pretty positive for having done so, on the other hand if I were to do it all over again I would have stopped at the basics and waited until I had some experience before deciding what makes sense for how I like to work. In other words, don't try to prepare so much that you're guessing about the finer details before you actually know what that is.

Example, I spent a lot to invest in a nice tool backpack so that I could have everything in one place, but found I preferred to split out tools into smaller, more compact bags based on application. Obsessed over the minor details so I would have "something for everything" and then found there were like 3-4 tools that I use for the vast majority of things, I'd have been better off paying attention to the details/quality of those 3-4 tools.

As for knives, I think a nice precise box cutter works better and seems less like a knife to employers than a pocket knife, even though disposable blades means its always going to be razer sharp. Olfa utility knives are a quality brand.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I agree with @Rora they do say "tool" rather than "weapon" and they're really more useful for most construction / maintenance type tasks. I also agree with @MDShunk that most people would rather replace blades than sharpen them, although I really don't mind sharpening them, especially a straight blade like on a splicing knife. 

But one other thing about that retractable blade / fixed blade thing. I actually believe that rule initially began as a restriction on the old style utility knives that were fixed in place, like the classic Stanley 199. The safety nazis making and enforcing the rules really have very little actual experience with the work and the tools. 

Ironically if you wear and use a sheath for the 199 type, I'd say it's the safest utility knife of all, because the blade is locked in so tight. They aren't pocket or tool pouch friendly so I don't use them at work but it's what I use at home.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

You have good taste in tools. I don't think you have a hammer. Estwing makes hammers, anything else is a fake hammer. Boss buys tape.

Your linesman pliers look small. Are they 9 1/2"?


----------



## Pete E (Jan 2, 2018)

Martine said:


> Oh, and my drill. I have a drill. hahaha


I think you have got a pretty good set of tools...what you add will depend on the type of work you get into..

Are you going to try to get in as a Union apprentice?

A few over items you might want to consider...

Head torch and a small handheld torch, a good hacksaw, a bit set with a longish shafted "driver", aviation shears, 3/8" and 1/4" socket set..extendable inspection mirror, magnetic pickup tool...allen keys, sheet rock saw, 6" file (medium one side/rasp the other if you can find one) basic set of ratchet spanners.

You"ll probably need a larger tool bag/box but I wouldn't spend a lot on one at this stage until you know what area your going to work in and what sort of tool bag/box is going to be needed.

Not really tool related, but do you drive? If not, that really is one thing you need to sort out as it will really open up and extend your employment possibilities..


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

MDShunk said:


> Trying to get back on track- I support what's in your kit for the most part, but I'd discourage you from buying "supplies", like tape. Save your dough. I don't see anything like a "beater screwdriver". You need a sturdy straight screwdriver you can rap on with your pliers or hammer, but not a nice one like your Wiha's. Something your intend to use a combination punch, chisel, locknut driver, prybar- intended to be abused from the get. Probably need a hammer of some sort. 16-oz rip hammer generally does the trick for resi and most commercial.


Oh I do have a hammer! Thing I forgot to mention as I don't use it much yet. I'll get a beater screwdriver, thanks for that!


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

Rora said:


> I was one of the few people in my class who started their tool collection while still in trade school. I think what you'll find is that you're probably way more prepared than your peers, you'd be surprised how hesitant people are to investing in something they'll have to buy eventually.
> 
> On one hand, my experience was pretty positive for having done so, on the other hand if I were to do it all over again I would have stopped at the basics and waited until I had some experience before deciding what makes sense for how I like to work. In other words, don't try to prepare so much that you're guessing about the finer details before you actually know what that is.
> 
> ...


Good point! And I've been told the box cutter is something to stay away from and that they're really strict about workers not having them, I don't know if it's a Quebec thing though.


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

99cents said:


> You have good taste in tools. I don't think you have a hammer. Estwing makes hammers, anything else is a fake hammer. Boss buys tape.
> 
> Your linesman pliers look small. Are they 9 1/2"?


MM conversion is telling me they're 9.4 inches, I don't think there's a different size in the knipex linesman 

I have a cheapie hammer for now. haha


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

Pete E said:


> I think you have got a pretty good set of tools...what you add will depend on the type of work you get into..
> 
> Are you going to try to get in as a Union apprentice?
> 
> ...


Flashlight is a stellar idea, and I'll pick up a hacksaw once I'm done school, we have them at school with free blades for now. I'll look into all the other things! 

I have a square husky tool bag that isn't very big (about 12x12) and it fits everything I have for now, I'll look into what I need when I'm done school. :smile:

I absolutely do drive! I also drive through Montreal traffic every day because I was told by multiple people in the industry that the school I decided to go to is the best in the area. So instead of going to the school 15 minutes away, I drive ~an hour. I'm sure I would benefit from driving something bigger, as my car is basically a little tikes kids car with a motor.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Pete E (Jan 2, 2018)

Martine said:


> I absolutely do drive! I also drive through Montreal traffic every day because I was told by multiple people in the industry that the school I decided to go to is the best in the area. So instead of going to the school 15 minutes away, I drive ~an hour. I'm sure I would benefit from driving something bigger, as my car is basically a little tikes kids car with a motor.


It sounds as if you are very switched on and doing everything you can to set you're self up for success.

Don't sweat the size of the car as long as its reliable...last thing you want to do is burden yourself with the extra costs a bigger car often entail..

PS You know with your attitude and approach to life, you should have considered signing up for a trade within the Canadian armed forces...


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Martine said:


> Flashlight is a stellar idea, and I'll pick up a hacksaw once I'm done school, we have them at school with free blades for now. I'll look into all the other things!
> 
> I have a square husky tool bag that isn't very big (about 12x12) and it fits everything I have for now, I'll look into what I need when I'm done school. :smile:
> 
> ...


You have a good start on your tools for now. A lot of things can wait until you see the specifics of the job. A Klein 11 in 1 is a great little tool because it has your common nut driver sizes. You will eventually replace your hack saw with a compact reciprocating saw but that can wait.


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

Pete E said:


> It sounds as if you are very switched on and doing everything you can to set you're self up for success.
> 
> Don't sweat the size of the car as long as its reliable...last thing you want to do is burden yourself with the extra costs a bigger car often entail..
> 
> PS You know with your attitude and approach to life, you should have considered signing up for a trade within the Canadian armed forces...


Oh it's a 2017 Nissan Micra, it's nothing fancy (which in this case is better) Very reliable little car, and also not too low on the ground. My boyfriend's elantra scrapes everything and gets stuck everywhere.

I think the armed forces have a tattoo rule which would have made me not able to apply, but I've had a teacher from school that worked as an electrician for the navy tell me that too. 

I just don't see the point in half assing anything. If I'm going to do something, I rather take a bit longer and do it properly. I'm sure I'll eventually encounter people who doubt me because I'm a woman, I just want to line myself up that I've done everything I can to prove them wrong, and thanks!


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

99cents said:


> You have a good start on your tools for now. A lot of things can wait until you see the specifics of the job. A Klein 11 in 1 is a great little tool because it has your common nut driver sizes. You will eventually replace your hack saw with a compact reciprocating saw but that can wait.


oh cool, it's not too big either! I'll pick up one of those next time I'm at the tool store. (I go quite a bit, my boyfriend is a carpenter/wood worker (not sure of the english translation, it's ébéniste in french, haha) So we're pretty well stocked at home.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Martine said:


> oh cool, it's not too big either! I'll pick up one of those next time I'm at the tool store. (I go quite a bit, my boyfriend is a carpenter/wood worker (not sure of the english translation, it's ébéniste in french, haha) So we're pretty well stocked at home.


The proper translation to English is "wood butcher"  . Your little Husky tote is fine. If it becomes too small, it means you bought too many tools. Remember, the more tools you buy, the more weight you're carrying around. Us experienced guys don't like carrying around excess tools because we're lazy  .


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> You may not bump into this yourself, but there's a clear trend toward a prohibition against knives. Cut injuries. Some require you to wear a kevlar or similar cut proof glove on the off hand while you're using a knife, since a reasonable person knows that some tasks can only be completed with a knife since the tool makers haven't caught up with knife rules with new safer gadgets.


I can't imagine stripping #8 or larger wire without a knife blade.

The precautions that have come about have to be due to irresponsible handling of sharps by millennial newbies in the trade.....


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> I have one site I service where they don't allow knives, it's part of the safety nazi movement.
> 
> Another place, a warehouse, doesn't allow the employees to use fixed blade knives, the utility knives they use have retractable blades with a spring so you have to push the button forward while we're using it.
> 
> Fortunately my diplomatic immunity exempts me from these restrictions.


Sounds like when I used to go into jails to work and they had to count and list your tools on a sheet.

The guards used to give me looks because I had three knives all the time.


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

99cents said:


> The proper translation to English is "wood butcher"  . Your little Husky tote is fine. If it becomes too small, it means you bought too many tools. Remember, the more tools you buy, the more weight you're carrying around. Us experienced guys don't like carrying around excess tools because we're lazy  .


would it not be cabinet/furniture maker? hahaha

yeah I noticed that real quick at school, at first I was lugging around my drill, my impact, my kit, and then all my tools in my attempt to be overly prepared. It back fired real quick.


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I can't imagine stripping #8 or larger wire without a knife blade.
> 
> The precautions that have come about have to be due to irresponsible handling of sharps by millennial newbies in the trade.....


I'm a millenial newbie in the trade, but I haven't cut my fingers off yet :biggrin:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Martine said:


> I just don't see the point in half assing anything. If I'm going to do something, I rather take a bit longer and do it properly. *I'm sure I'll eventually encounter people who doubt me because I'm a woman,* I just want to line myself up that I've done everything I can to prove them wrong, and thanks!


Stick to your guns young lady, quality workmanship is something that will open doors for you with good companies. It did for me in my employment.


As the father of two very capable young women that statement really bothers me. Men that will give you a hard time just because you are a woman are just insecure in their manhood.

Both of my girls are very mechanically inclined and meticulous in their work.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Nice tools. Just know that you'll lose and break some. Some tools IMO are not worth the extra money.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Martine said:


> I'm a millenial newbie in the trade, but I haven't cut my fingers off yet :biggrin:


You are one of the exceptions in my opinion not the rule.


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Stick to your guns young lady, quality workmanship is something that will open doors for you with good companies. It did for me in my employment.
> 
> 
> As the father of two very capable young women that statement really bothers me. Men that will give you a hard time just because you are a woman are just insecure in their manhood.
> ...


I grew up with my dad pushing me to do everything for myself, to be curious, to learn and to be independent. and I don't doubt for one second that you're the same kind of father.

Other than finding a way to go pee being a bit more complicated if there's no nearby bathroom, I don't think being a woman makes a difference in the least. I'm constantly told by teachers to not let any rude or sexist comments get to me (although I haven't experienced any yet), which leads me to believe that they'll come eventually. 

I'll let my work speak for itself. :glasses:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You are one of the exceptions in my opinion not the rule.


Your opinion sucks!


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

TGGT said:


> Nice tools. Just know that you'll lose and break some. Some tools IMO are not worth the extra money.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


I'm planning on buying some backups right before I'm done school since I have a pretty great discount on knipex and wera tools. But that's a very good point! 

Thanks!


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

99cents said:


> Your opinion sucks!


don't get sassy now :vs_laugh:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Martine said:


> Hola!
> 
> I'm still in school but wanting to make sure I'll have everything I need once I Start working.
> 
> ...



Take a look at the tool lists in this thread:

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/union-j-mans-tool-list-158122/


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Martine said:


> I grew up with my dad pushing me to do everything for myself, to be curious, to learn and to be independent. and I don't doubt for one second that you're the same kind of father.
> 
> Other than finding a way to go pee being a bit more complicated if there's no nearby bathroom, I don't think being a woman makes a difference in the least. I'm constantly told by teachers to not let any rude or sexist comments get to me (although I haven't experienced any yet), which leads me to believe that they'll come eventually.
> 
> I'll let my work speak for itself. :glasses:


You have bigger ballz than most guys. You will do just fine  .


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Take a look at the tool lists in this thread:
> 
> http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/union-j-mans-tool-list-158122/


oh this is great! I'll save it once I'm home

what would I use a chisel for?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Martine said:


> oh this is great! I'll save it once I'm home
> 
> what would I use a chisel for?


You don't need a chisel, just buy a big, ugly Klein slotted screwdriver. The technical term is "beater driver".


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Martine said:


> oh this is great! I'll save it once I'm home
> 
> what would I use a chisel for?


Now a days very little but back in the day for recessing a box into wood such as a baseboard and that type of thing.


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

99cents said:


> You don't need a chisel, just buy a big, ugly Klein slotted screwdriver. The technical term is "beater driver".


haha yeah someone told me to get a beater driver earlier in the thread, I'll just steal and old one from the boyfriend, he has a whole bunch of screwdrivers hanging out in one of our closets that haven't moved in 4 years


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> You don't need a chisel, just buy a big, ugly Klein slotted screwdriver. The technical term is "beater driver".


I've used a chisel most often as a gasket scraper when dealing with pumps or for separating a motor from a drive or similar wedge applications.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Your opinion sucks!


REALLY snowman?

I think she has a great attitude for a newbie looking to become an apprentice!

She will do much better than most of the lazy males that show up for the job.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Martine said:


> I grew up with my dad pushing me to do everything for myself, to be curious, to learn and to be independent. and I don't doubt for one second that you're the same kind of father.
> 
> Other than finding a way to go pee being a bit more complicated if there's no nearby bathroom, I don't think being a woman makes a difference in the least. I'm constantly told by teachers to not let any rude or sexist comments get to me (although I haven't experienced any yet), which leads me to believe that they'll come eventually.
> 
> I'll let my work speak for itself. :glasses:


I've tried to teach and encourage all my children to do anything they do to the best of their abilities, it's just the girls listened better and had the drive to do so.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Martine said:


> haha yeah someone told me to get a beater driver earlier


You can get a beater driver to match your set. The shaft is solid right thru so no bounce (you can see the metal end to beat upon in the 2nd pic). 

The bag is a Veto TP4. I put my hammer thru the belt loop. It has a carry handle. You should be able to get it for a $100 Canadian. Pro bag/pouch & Fashon statement you see. They also make a smaller version, TP3 but....
https://www.vetopropac.com/product/tp4










You can get a lot of stuff in them for their size...

Oh yeah,a code book maybe. No idea what Quebec uses but P.S.Knight version of the 2018 Canadian Electrical Code... $60 (beats $180 that CSA wants)...
https://psknight.com/cec

Don't let the look of my new pouch fool you. I'm old enough to be... probably your great grandpa. Just change light bulbs now but gotta look the part. :smile:


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

daveEM said:


> You can get a beater driver to match your set. The shaft is solid right thru so no bounce (you can see the metal end to beat upon).
> 
> The bag is a Veto TP4. I put my hammer thru the belt loop. It has a carry handle. You should be able to get it for a $100 Canadian. Pro bag/pouch & Fashon statement you see. They also make a smaller version, TP3 but....
> https://www.vetopropac.com/product/tp4
> ...


Oh I see, that it has some kind of metal plate on top! I have an electrical code, granted an older one (I don't know why I have a 2010 version), I'll look into the Knight version to see if they have a Quebec one. There's apparently a lot of important stuff changing in the 2018 one whenever it'll come out.

As for a tool pouch, I just bought the leather one in the picture, once it gets worn out (which is probably going to be once I'm done school) I'll check out other bags 

I had bought a rack-a-tier belt with the suspenders and pouches and everything, but I found it was really annoying for the small amount of tools I actually needed to carry, and I lost a bunch of weight and the belt itself is too big now, so it's hanging out in my closet for now.

My grandpa is 68, so who knows. :glasses:


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

daveEM said:


> You can get a beater driver to match your set. The shaft is solid right thru so no bounce (you can see the metal end to beat upon in the 2nd pic).
> 
> The bag is a Veto TP4. I put my hammer thru the belt loop. It has a carry handle. You should be able to get it for a $100 Canadian. Pro bag/pouch & Fashon statement you see. They also make a smaller version, TP3 but....
> https://www.vetopropac.com/product/tp4
> ...


Oh by the way, I don't have the insulated wera screw drivers, would it be a good idea to have a normal set, AND an insulated set?


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Martine said:


> Oh by the way, I don't have the insulated wera screw drivers, would it be a good idea to have a normal set, AND an insulated set?


Your grandpa is young. :smile: 

Yeah the insulated drivers are nice to have. All I use. I think depending on who you work for and what job site it's quite rare to work hot or even use ladders. The insulated drivers aren't that much more and nice to have tho.

The beater now has a direct path so one has to be careful with that guy.


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

daveEM said:


> Your grandpa is young. :smile:
> 
> Yeah the insulated drivers are nice to have. All I use. I think depending on who you work for and what job site it's quite rare to work hot or even use ladders. The insulated drivers aren't that much more and nice to have tho.
> 
> The beater now has a direct path so one has to be careful with that guy.


Ok! We have nearly 40% off wera and knipex tools with school, which is part of the reason why I'm trying to pick stuff up now that will last me and that I'll need. So a beater and an insulated set will be on my next list of stuff to buy


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Insulated tools are PPE, and should be contractor supplied. Don't buy them. They take up too much space in your pouch, are unnecessary for day to day work, and are not a cost an employee (much less an apprentice) should burden. They also have special storage and annual testing requirements.


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

MDShunk said:


> Insulated tools are PPE, and should be contractor supplied. Don't buy them. They take up too much space in your pouch, are unnecessary for day to day work, and are not a cost an employee (much less an apprentice) should burden. They also have special storage and annual testing requirements.


oh, that's good to know! I'll keep my dollars for other stuff


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

MDShunk said:


> They also have special storage and annual testing requirements.


I just store them in my pouch last couple of years. Test them occasionally :smile: They seem to work.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

daveEM said:


> I just store them in my pouch last couple of years. Test them occasionally :smile: They seem to work.


You're gonna lead the girl down the dark garden path. 

in all seriousness, they're supposed to be stored where they don't abrade against each other, free from grease and oil, and have dielectric testing or replacement at intervals. If they're in your pouch for daily use or kicking around with a bunch of other stuff in a toolbox (even though they might actually perform), they're essentially junk with regards to the insulation rating.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MDShunk said:


> You're gonna lead the girl down the dark garden path.
> 
> in all seriousness, they're supposed to be stored where they don't abrade against each other, free from grease and oil, and have dielectric testing or replacement at intervals. If they're in your pouch for daily use or kicking around with a bunch of other stuff in a toolbox (even though they might actually perform), they're essentially junk with regards to the insulation rating.


Meh. For the average hack artist, it's a step up from wrapping tape around the shaft


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

99cents said:


> Meh. For the average hack artist, it's a step up from wrapping tape around the shaft


Yeah, before all these police came about that was done for sure. Especially if you'd been drinking the night before, forgot your deerskin gloves and were a bit shaky and your helper didn't have a bottle handy to straighten you out. :smile:

Those were the days. I suppose we lost a few electricians tho.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

New electricians should probably have the thought in their head that if they have to insulate their screwdriver shaft that maybe they're doing something wrong. Not talking about what you do or what I do, but more how people should be taught in 2018. There are very rare circumstances where that type of work is technically permissible. What's done every day is another topic all together.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Martine said:


> Oh by the way, I don't have the insulated wera screw drivers, *would it be a good idea to have a normal set, AND an insulated set?*


YES, but hold off for now on the insulated set and then keep the insulated set stored in a spot the insulation won't get damaged as there is no need to wear them out before you really get to the point of needing them.

Just use them when you are troubleshooting things live or in the rare event you need to work live.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Martine said:


> Hola!
> 
> I'm still in school but wanting to make sure I'll have everything I need once I Start working.
> 
> ...


Another thing to remember is you will get a “tool list “ from your union. First years don’t really need much. Some contractors dont follow it but some are strict about it. I have been on jobs (usually bigger ones with job stewards) where they do an inspection on your tools. Most of the time people have more than is required.


----------

